

The 1987 Max Headroom Pirating Incident - grrow
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_intrusion_incident

======
chaosmachine
This is just a cut and paste job from wikipedia. The whole site is spam/stolen
content, as far as I can tell.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_i...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_intrusion_incident)

~~~
jimmybot
Though there may be other things wrong with it, given Wikipedia's Creative
Commons-Share Alike license, it's certainly not _stolen_ content.

It certainly does make me think about alternative ways of presenting Wikipedia
that are more interesting.

~~~
gojomo
As there's no apparent attribution, the content is being used in violation of
the Wikipedia license.

------
brandnewlow
If I was going to buy some air time via Google TV to promote my Chicago news
aggregator, this is what I'd do.

------
RevRal
Although it's fake, the Wyoming incident is pretty interesting:

(Possibly NSFW and a little creepy)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBHkW0aKHRc>

It's like an internet campfire ghost story about a hijacked broadcast.

